

How We Can Convince Apple to Allow Flash on The iPhone/iPad - curtisspope
http://curtisp.com/Article.aspx?blist_id=5c8c1438dd&cat=iPhone,iPad
I just had this crazy notion that would ultimately revolutionize a protest  for Apple to allow Flash content on their mobile devices
http://curtisp.com/Article.aspx?blist_id=5c8c1438dd&#38;cat=iPhone,iPad
======
mr_eel
It helps to understand that the exclusion of Flash from the iPhone OS -- while
arbitrary -- is reasoned, even if you don't agree with it.

Many argue that Flash is unstable. To be sure, most of this is anecdotal at
this point, but I think that's true. For a device that emphasises browsing,
stability while doing so is a must. If mobile Safari crashes, Apple cop the
blame. So that's the first reason for excluding it.

It is slow. It's a battery hog. Simple as that. It's completely unsuited to
mobile devices.

So think about it, given those reasons, how would a boycott help? From their
point of view you're asking them to make the browsing experience worse. What
needs to be done to get them to change their mind? What can Adobe do?

Basically a boycott at this point is like saying "I know you think it's crap,
but just do it anyway". It's making a demand without an actual argument to
back it up.

~~~
Dbug
By definition, something that is reasoned is NOT arbitrary.

arbitrary adjective based on random choice or personal whim, rather than any
reason or system

With the automatic bug report generation in OS X, Apple has direct evidence of
Flash stability problems, so their knowledge of instability is NOT anecdotal
either.

anecdotal| adjective (of an account) not necessarily true or reliable, because
based on personal accounts rather than facts or research

Stability problems go hand in hand with security problems. A search of the
major security sites will produce a long history of vulnerabilities and also
demonstrate that fixes have been slow in coming.

And on an individual level most of us can likely see an example of the
instability on any platform by visiting <http://flashcrash.dempsky.org/>

(The 10.1 beta, which is not in any OS/browser by default, is reported to have
a fix. Of course disabling Flash from loading with NoScript, Flash Block etc
avoids the crash also)

